# 2004 Hoyt Bows have arrived @ Van's Archery Center~Whitmore Lake,Michigan



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

The New 2004 Hoyt Bows have arrived today at Van's Archery Center in Whitmore Lake, Mi.

A great supply Now in Stock!!! 

The following are there for your shooting pleasure.

UltraTec 
XTec 
SuperTec 
ViperTec 
RazorTec 
SierraTec 
DynaTec 

More stock to follow !!! 

The new bows are Awesome 
and of course the great Cam & 1/2 Baby!!!!!


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

do u have some pictures?


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

mloncar

GT has a thread with a lot of pictures called "2004 Hoyt Sneak Peek" ........here is the link to it .......
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37839


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Sandie,
Let me know when Ron gets a LEFTY ProElite in. Time for you to shoot some indoor records now!( with your pretty red bow)


----------



## silver24 (Jun 8, 2003)

I got my Vipertec today and is great, 32 ATA, Compaired to the 03 Razortech- Longer riser shorter limbs - More parallel limbs - Good brace hight - Alot lighter - The new XT 1000 limbs are a good addition. Right out of the box I installed the nock that came with it and slapped a prong rest( I didnt have my things with me when i went to the shop) This thing is smooth, and the cam feels like it has a better wall, they have lightend the cams up. Without any stab on it, it is very very quiet, and no vibes at all, no jump up or down. I wished the would have used the new Triax system but I guess with the short strong riser it doesnt need it With my draw set at 29in and 70# shooting a 350gn arrow I was getting 279fps. The sight window is longer that one reason i didnt get a Razor in 03,I use Savage Pendulum.I also set up 2 Xtecs and they are nice also, I think this will be my 3D bow. It feels Kinda like the 03 Cybertec but smoother and quieter with the limbs laid back more. The Ultratec didnt feel much different although it feels lighter and doesnt have the more Parallel limbs of the Xtec and the Viper. I believe there going to sell a ton of the Ultrasports its not the Magnatec in any way, it looks very good and its as fast as the Vipertec and a $100 less than the Ultramag.
This bow will bring more people to Hoyt at its price and it looks cool. Thats all that made it in today.


----------



## silver24 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oops!!!!!!


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

X s 4 ever... ....i know that GT put some pictures on AT, but i'd like to se some pictures with 2004 Hoyts in action!


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I got it last week!!


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

One more...


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Bow in action but not shot by a pro haha...


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

nice bow.... ....i like the silver flame


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

mloncar said:


> *X s 4 ever... ....i know that GT put some pictures on AT, but i'd like to se some pictures with 2004 Hoyts in action! *


Sorry, I don't have anything to show you with action just maybe gt can help us out with that. George, does that new palm do that??


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

looks to me like hoyt's forearm is getting eaten by his new hoyt. so much for shooting with a straight bow arm....


-matt


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Whats the price on the XTec?


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

I bought at a discount... The limb pocket seems different from the catalogue I dun know why... I got that bow out of the box and can't wait to shoot so I shot it at a drawlength too short for me. Yeah it is brushing my arm I know not why.


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*More in today*

At Van's we recieved more today, and 15 Ultra Elites shipped today, should be arriving next thursday or friday.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I was just up at Vans last Thursday and saw the 04' Hoyts for the first time. Quite the nice lineup...

If anyone is interested in dealing with some good archers with lots of technical expertise...Vans is the place! I've dealt with numerous archery "pro" shops before, but this one is definitely the best!

Thanks for setting up that UltraTec for me Ron, can't wait to start shooting! Thanks to Jeff and Ron for getting me hooked on target archery


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*picts....*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*2*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*3*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*4*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*5*


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

The Captain said:


> *Sandie,
> Let me know when Ron gets a LEFTY ProElite in. Time for you to shoot some indoor records now!( with your pretty red bow) *



Jim,

I will give it my best try with the new 04 XTec and yes it will be a pretty red bow especially since their is the club (PRB Club!! )
When Dave comes back here to do a seminar I really hope you will join him. 

UltraShooter,
Nice post! You are completly right on the technical expertise, Jeff and Ron have it all!! Good luck with your new UltraTec!!!!

Thanks Hoytusa84 for your pictures I hope your have great luck with you new Hoyt bow!! You look very happy!!


Jamie (aka jneylon3),

Thank you for posting some pictures of Van's for people to see!!
I guess you couldn't get Jeff in action last night at Livingston Club. 
When are you going to be able to shoot at Lincoln? 
The Money shoot is Dec 7th are you going to be there?

Take care everyone,
Sandie


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I know that new UltraTec Jeff is shooting has been treating him well from what he has said...it's quite the nice setup  You mentioned about "Dave" coming for another seminar...I take it your talking about Mr. Cousins himself, I know him and Ron are good friends. If he does come for a seminar I would like to attend, how can I be notified??


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

Jeff and I had some time in between selling today to shoot the 04 Hoyts we have in so far through the chronograph, so here were the results;

All bows in test were 70# bows set at 60lbs. 29" draw length AMO (27.25+1.75dlpp), and all were 75% l/o. Arrow shot was 300gr. carbon arrow shot through a Speed Pro Tach.

XTec 290fps
Ultratec xt2000 296
Vipertec 290
Supertec @ 65% 313
Razortec xt2000 295
Dynatec 296
Sierratec (60# bow @ 60# 29") 297

At 70# all bows above were shot w/350gr. carbon also 29" draw and the results were 2-3 fps faster on all models consistently.

Will test other models as they come in, including the shoot thru risers!


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Speaking of DC and the shoot-through risers, in a tournament in Mass this past weekend, he cranked out a 448/450 round (inner 10 scoring) which isn't too bad at all... this with a week-old UltraElite/LXpro setup.

Good stuff.


----------



## jrb CO (Dec 3, 2002)

Those Xtec speeds seem a little slow considering they have an IBO rating similar to the Ultratec and Razortec and 10 fps faster than the Vipertec?


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Jhiggscoolwhipdude!!!*

Sandy.....

Here are pictures of Jhiggs cool whip in action with a Hoyt...... These pictures have alot of Photoshop filters applied to them..... I was getting bored with standard pictures......... 

Truth is Jhiggs tried to rip my head off while I was taking photos of him...so I couldn't get any real good photos.... All I heard was will you turn that damn thing off.....I'm trying to shoot here........Your bugging me!!!!!



And I thought DC was bad!!!   



Enjoy...


J.


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Higgs1*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Higgs2*


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Higgs3*


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks like a photo for the newest member of the Hoyt Pro Staff...how can I get one of those pictures autographed??


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Jamie,

LMOA Did you guys have a Blacklight on at the club or what????

Unless my monitor has went "Haywire" those pictures are looking way too much "photoshop filters"ish hehehe  
thank you all the same though!!


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Oh I know what you guys were doing Jeff was tring out that new product that Dave Cousins is pushing now
the New improved HD Innovations looks as though Jeff put too much on and was blinding his competition LMAO


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Ol" Flip Flop!*

Hey is Ol' Flip Flop going back to the "Other" side again???? 
Wonder how long he'll stay this time before he sees the light! Ken


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: More in today*



RHardesty said:


> *At Van's we recieved more today, and 15 Ultra Elites shipped today, should be arriving next thursday or friday. *



The 15 


Ultra Elites Have arrived today(Nov.6th)!!!



Ron and Jeff are doing some testing as I'm writing this post!!

Ken,

Yes, Jeff came back! He realized his scores were very much higher shooting the Hoyt bows!! The light is very bright on the Hoyt side just look at the picture he will be shooting your lights Off  everyone will be having to use the shades 

jrb CO, 

Ron will answer your ??? later on!!


>--gt-->,

That is a great score Dave shot just think after he has the bow for just a little longer!!!
Dave we are going to have to set-up a seminar date soon before you get too booked-up!! We have shooters really wanting to take the class!!


Take care,
Sandie


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new hoyt's*

The new line-up sure looks great. One interesting thing I found last year pertaining to speed. With the spiral cam1/2 I picked up on average 6fps with nock sets on each end of the string close to the cam. I believe Hoyt installs them only on the bottom on the factory strings. Ultra-tec 3000 with spirals 31 3/4 draw at 63lbs with 315 grain arrow was shooting 328 fps very accurately. I shot it in our field league one night and in 14 target round shot 277 with 42x not bad for an overdraw with Gold Tip 3555's at that kind of speed. Very manageable for the speed. Won a lot of 3-d tournaments with that setup.


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*Ultra Elites arrived*

We recieved some of the Ultra Elites today (15), and shot it through the chrono same as others posted previously, and it shot 294fps. It seems as though the ones we shot are all pretty similar in speed. We also noticed on a few we have done at 30" DL really picks it up in speed.

jrb CO, they all are quite the same speed with a range of 6-7fps spread, so some are a little quicker than they say, the XTec I shot may seem a little slower, but its a little higher brace height and less reflex geometry than the Cybertec it replaces.

Tim you are right, if you put speed buttons close to the cams top and bottom on all the bows w Cam&1/2, we have realised (at near 5gr./lb.) 5-8fps increase.

I talked with Dave Cousins today, and he sure sounds very impressed with the Ultra Elite/Lx Pro rig He is shooting, scores he is shooting with it look out this year, I expect to see some more records from him this tournament season!! 

The owner of Van's setup a new Ultra Elite at about 2pm, and I just got home and he was on the phone with Sandie, He shot a 6point wiley Michigan whitetail this evening with it, talk about breaking in a new bow!!  

Now just if my left hand Ultra Elite would show up with LX Pro limbs in flame......


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I'll be coming up tonight or on Saturday to check these new Elites out  What is the price on a new 04' Flame UltraElite??


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

I had to wait to post until the Rat infestation left Van’s j/k 


Have you shot the New Hoyt bows yet? 
If you’re in the Whitmore Lake area your 2004 Hoyt bow is there!! 

Truly Awesome & 1/2!!


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I personally haven't shot any of the new 04' Hoyts...yet. I'm in the process of picking up a really nice 03' UltraTec  I would like to shoot that new UltraElite one day though, it sounds like a smooth shooting bow!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

I guess you have to wait until the Rat fest left cause it wouldn;t be fair to all those Hoyts to have such a fine piece of equipment there as well


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

*XTec for Xs4ever*

News update!!!


More XTec bows have arrived and one of them was mine!!! 
My new fade red XTec is so pretty!! 

I’m going to get it all set up so I will be shooting it at Lincoln’s Money shoot (December 7) next weekend.

Sean I hope to see you there at Lincoln Bowmen club with your Barnsdale Bow. I heard your bow looks really good with the Canadian’s maple leafs on it, can’t wait to check it out!
Now you know Ken and Sally are coming down here from yooperland to shoot with us. So I really don’t know how much money you will be taking home this year. Should be a fun shoot!


I’m thankful for my family and friends and for my new HOYT XTec Bow, I will be shooting tonight!!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Day everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

Congrats on your new bow I shot the ultra elite and was very impressed with it. 

I hope to bring a few more archers this year as there is nothing going on here until late Feb and its only a regional shoot anyway. hope to see Ken and Sally aswell. I am not worried about not winning any money this year as I am still living off of last years winnings.

Fiona is looking forward to meeting OBA someplace were there will be no witnesses


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*Target Ultra Elites*

For those that have been waiting, the 2004 Ultra Elites with XT 3000 limbs have arrived so far in the regular Flame color and the Patriot colors...Awesome looking to say the least, the Graphics on the limbs are very impressive as well!  

Ron Hardesty

Van's Archery Center
734.449.4306


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Does one of these have a hold sticker on it with "Ron H."??


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*UltraShooter*

No, these are just for the Buying customers, I promise to keep my mitts off them, besides they are right handed!


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Ron,
When the '"correct"-handed bows come in let me know. You know what I want!


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Captain*

Captain.........

"Ron,
When the '"correct"-handed bows come in let me know. You know what I want!"


You aren't refering to capt'n and coke are you ???????



I didn't think so!!!!!!!



LOL


J.


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Jamie,

Well your Birthday was yeasterday and I would guess on Wednesday evening you were the one into the Capt'n coke soda. 

The Captain has been shooting right handed I have heard through the archery grapevine!  and I like his new Avatar!!

 Jamie you behave your self!!


----------

